# Going to start my first saltwater!



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well sense I've been keeping freshwater fish for a little under a year without any disease outbreaks or terrible disasters, I figured I give saltwater a try. I have an empty 10 gallon tank I've had lying in my room for weeks now tying to decide what to do with it....I've always wanted saltwater, and I'll be getting some cash in a couple of weeks, I thought I'd do my first saltwater.

I've been researching a ton and have a pretty good idea of how to set the tank up and get it running, cycling, adding fish, etc. Doesn't seem hard just a bit expensive but sense its only 10 gallons hopefully not too much. 

I would like to have all live sand, live rock, and a few corals. I'll have to order a powerful enough hood for the corals (any suggestions here, this is where im clueless a good one that isn't too expensive)

Also are there any tricks to cycling faster?? I heard I could drop in cocktail shrimp. Does that work?

Do i really need a skimmer? I read its not really necessary for a 10 gallon as long as I keep up with water changes. It would save a lot of $ too  


And I was thinking of stocking with 1 clownfish (i dont know what kind yet) a red scooter blenny (aunt used to have one and said she loved him, and I like them) and maybe one other fish/invertebrate along with some snails to help clean up..


Any tips would be gladly appreciated. 

Thanks
ZDanio


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll help you out in the morning, I'm going to bed now.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

SO much wrong in one place. Bad idea.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I tried a 10 gallon sw experiment last year...epic fail. Get a bigger tank.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay Ill think about a bigger tank. Hows a 20? 30?


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Okay Ill think about a bigger tank. Hows a 20? 30?



I dont know much about saltwater, but from what I have read and heard from other saltwater owners, The bigger the better. Smaller tanks are harder to keep up with, and the smallest crash ends in disaster.


With that said, prepare to spend a bit of money. But with the beauty of saltwater, I think it is worth every single penny.


Oh, and Craigslist is your friend!


I want to start saltwater soon too.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

All right, here I am. Yes, larger tanks are better. In any tank stability is the name of the game. In salt water though, with all of the heat and water movement, it's not uncommon for over a gallon to evaporate in a day. On a ten gallon tank, that's a ten percent spike in salinity, ammonia, nitrates, etc.. In a twenty gallon, that's 5%, and in a 30 gallon, that's 3%. Thirty gallons is the absolute smallest volume that I'd recommend for a new tank keeper, but the dimensions of a 29 gallon long suck as a reef. If you can, look to get a 40 breeder or larger. 

Then, look for a protein skimmer. There's an awesome Chinese knock off of an amazing skimmer using the exact same body and pump for only $50 here, so if you do end up getting a tank but don't want to spend tons of money, give this one a try:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Factory-dir...754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5892c498ca

(Make an offer of $50 and they'll except it.) 

I'll be able to say more later, gotta run!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

First thing to get is a good book on the subject. Internet research leaves out too much.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, Funlad, good catch. That's a lot of skimmer for the money.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I actaully have a book  K larger tank. When is Petcos gall $ sale. That would be a great time to buy it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know when the sale is, but the $/gallon sale is even more popular with SW people than FW. Whether for a frag tank, a QT tank (which, from a bad experience, I recommend), SW mixing tank, FW top off storage, or a smaller system just for kicks, you'll always be able to find a use for a tank. 

I want to say that the most recent sale was in January, meaning the next one could be as early as July? 

In the mean time, grab a good book (following link was the most helpful for me), scan Craigslist, and enjoy a dry floor. :lol:


Oh, thanks TOS!


----------



## mls3371971 (Apr 20, 2012)

Get a good book and talk to your LFS. They will guide you from tank to lights and what you need for your tank and the size that you will want. And the best advice I can give you is PATIENCE....cause you will need lots of patience


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

And remember that the petshop is trying to sell you something. They prey on beginners who don't know enough to avoid the pitfalls, and sometimes they don't know much more than you do anyway. You must try to learn everything you can before ever asking them anything. Go ahead and ask them what all you'd need to make a 10 gallon saltwater tank for an anemone and a pair of clownfish, and watch what happens. If they try to recommend anything but forgetting all about such a crazy idea, make a mental note to never shop there again.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL. Well the store I shop at are all highly educated in fish info. Never had any problems with them or given any clear bad advice. I'm hopefully getting the tank this Saturday, (a bigger one) so then I'll start it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sounds like a plan! Looking forward to seeing this tank unfold.


----------



## mls3371971 (Apr 20, 2012)

Me Too...Keep us informed lots of pics...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

As am I  and will do!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea I want to see pics too


----------

